# Low fat dog treats



## 8 (Apr 4, 2006)

Since we can't run my younger lab as much anymore since her knee surgery she started putting on a little weight. A friend of ours had a golden that had the same surgery and also ran into the same problem suggested these low fat dog treats. They are called Pupcorn. I got them at Petsmart and they are low fat and low calorie. They are a little more expensive than a box of dog bones but I think they are worth it. She likes them and she is still getting rewarded like when she comes in the house when she is called.


----------



## retriever crazy (Apr 2, 2006)

i think i heard of that but never tryed it


----------



## Bips (Apr 5, 2006)

Never heard of it. I guess it could be a good alternative even if it is a bit cheaper. I just feed my dog normal treats, although it may be good to go check these out.


----------

